# microscopes



## buddog (Jul 4, 2008)

did not know where to post this so here it is. I hear some members talking about using a small portable microscope  to look at the colors of the trichs on the buds. Can u use a big magnifier glass or do u have to use a microscope . If u have to have a scope can anyone recommend one. They got a few on ebay just trying to see if ya had a preference.


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Jul 4, 2008)

I would say go to a radio shack ... they have microscopes there that are small with a light built in .... prolly round $10.00 .... Check and see if theres a radio shack near you and see if they can help you find the portable ones .... I think they all carry them as they come in handy with small electronics ... and yes it has to be a microscope...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 5, 2008)

> Can u use a big magnifier glass or do u have to use a microscope


I use a jewellers loupe. They can be picked up on ebay for peanuts.


> and yes it has to be a microscope...


No it doesn't


----------



## White Widow (Jul 5, 2008)

I use 420 scope, fully adjustable, LED light to see even in the dark with it. Also it goes from 60x to 100x (most scopes are only 30x to 60x). Ver handy to check out what's really going on


----------



## buddog (Jul 5, 2008)

where did u pick it up at.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

Radio Shack  $12 USA..60x--100x....All you need...ebay sells the loups but I dont care for them..I got ths small one from Radio Shack and Love it..looking at the trichs s the only way to know when your plant s ready for Harvest..Good Luck KEEP M GREEN


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

here is mine that i got from radio shack....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

yup same here


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 5, 2008)

okay guys! I went and bought one of those radio shack mirco and the batteries, and I have to tell ya, I am having a hard time seeing thru that
darn thing!

I thought it was me but even my son who is 20 something and has good eyes could not get a view.

and yes we tried the focus and ect.... we have been using a old printers glass, but thought this would be better, kinda disapointed with it.

I still think taking pictures with the digital camera and using micro setting is a great way to see the thc on your plants. 

but even then I'm still having a time at seeing them.

my thoughts on this-lol - stoned and just going on and on.....


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 5, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> okay guys! I went and bought one of those radio shack mirco and the batteries, and I have to tell ya, I am having a hard time seeing thru that
> darn thing!
> 
> I thought it was me but even my son who is 20 something and has good eyes could not get a view.
> ...


 
How are you using it? You holding it up to the bud? What i do is cut i leaf of near a bud that has a good amount of trichs on it. I put the leaf on a blank white sheet of paper and put the scope on top of that. Oh and make sure the light is on


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 5, 2008)

THANKS!!!

I suggested that but my son thought that would kill the plants!
I laughed at him and said no it wont! (he doesnt know I plucked a few small lower buds last monday to test them)

PS- it was green tasting (of course) but I got a very good high. I was pleased.

this boy is all over my *** to harvest this one plant, but parkingjoe thinks I should give her more time. and I kinda agree, so...

I am gaurding her! he's not up yet but when he is he'll be wanting to chop her! 

I'm going to go take a bit from her now, where the best place? from a bud leaf?


----------



## buddog (Jul 5, 2008)

I guest i will check out another radio shack went buy one yesterday and the sells person acted like he did not know what i was talking about. But i will get something so thank u all for your  input.


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Jul 5, 2008)

what gettinggray1964 posted up is what your looking for ... thanks gray for the picture ... and the instructions ..


----------



## White Widow (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the difference btw between the 420 scope and the radio shack one, cheap = cheap.

I got my scope from ... http://www.420scope.com/

Hope this helps. Again, this has full focus and goes from 60x to 100x and you can go into anything in between that spectrum.


----------

